# Quel difference impression GDI ou PCL ?



## Laurent (23 Mars 2004)

Je suis en recherche pour une petite laser. Brother propose dans l'ancienne gamme la 5040 qui est PCL, pour la nouvelle gamme la 5130 est GDI uniquement. Quels consequences pour l'impression sous X et OS 9?

Merci pour les infos.


----------



## FANREM (23 Mars 2004)

Un debut de reponse  ici 
apparement, c'est specifique a Windows


----------

